# turbo stanza



## SaskStanzA (Jun 7, 2005)

does anyone on here have a turbo stanza? what are you using for fuel managment. what larger injectors work? i have an old fmu and 450cc dsm injectors. i was thinking about buying a cheap old stanza and starting a project


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Theres a guy on the forums at www.teamnse.net with a turbo Stanza. Its worth the time. check out those boards, theres a lot of info there


----------

